# One of those OMG stories!



## Rhys (Jan 29, 2008)

Today I heard a very entertaining story (first hand). A new assistant was hired in a local dentist's office. She turned up to the interview and seemed nervous but the dentist thought she'd be fine. Anyway, after promising to turn up on Monday and not coming but giving as an excuse that she went on a church retreat she finally turned up today. She came in, weaving and wobbling and slurring her speech. Then alcohol was smelt on her breath and finally she admitted to having had Xanex as well. Needless to say she was fired on the spot. Apparently she'd managed to take up two parking places and had almost hit other staff members cars in the car park. I would have been very keen on letting the police know that she was driving under the influence too; as a matter of public safety she should not have been allowed to drive.

This is truly an OMG story - I mean - can you believe anybody starting a new job would do that?????


----------



## Double H (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like a good episode of "Intervention." Wow, that's pretty bad when you can't make it in to a new job on your first day, let alone sober. Addiction is a powerful thing.


----------



## butterflygirl (Jan 29, 2008)

She sounds like she needs help- sad


----------



## RyanLilly (Jan 30, 2008)

If she missed work on Monday, and was drunk on a Wednesday morning , what day did she start drinking?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like a pretty wild retreat!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Rhys (Jan 30, 2008)

I was amazed. I have never known anybody to arrive in a condition to be fired as soon as they arrive to start work!


----------



## KOrmechea (Jan 31, 2008)

butterflygirl said:


> She sounds like she needs help- sad



Agreed.  Drinking along with Xanex leads me to believe she needs a hospital and some evaluation.  

I couldn't imagine making light of the situation...


----------

